# Huffyuv-Codec in Permiere benutzen



## Mickael (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne unseren Hochzeitsfilm (1,3 Stunden) auf CD brennen und auf unseren DVD Player abspielen. Ich habe erfahren, das es sinnvoll ist den Huffyuv-Codec zubenutzen, doch leider ist die Homepage geschlossen und brauche also Eure Hilfe.

Wie soll ich nun den Film richtig exportieren?

Ich habe das Programm Huffyuv-Codec gefunden und auch mit rechter Maustaste installiert, doch wo taucht das Programm auf und wie benutze ich es? 

Welche Einstellungen muß ich machen?

Info:
Adobe 6.0
Homevideo Länge: 1,3 Stunden, sterio
Ausgabe:  CD mit 650 MB
Wunsch 1: Kompletten Film in bester Ausflösung auf mehrer CD's
Wunsch 2: Sollte auf meine Festplatte passen (30 GB frei)

Ich denke, das ich den Film in mehrer Teile aufteilen muß und dann exportiere, "bearbeite", CD brennen und dann löschen muß, bevor ich den nächsten Teil exportieren kann, oder?


Danke für Eure Hilfe.

MFG

Michael


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2003)

Mit dem Huffyuv-Codec ist schon richtig, damit der MPEG-Compressor (TMPEG o.ä) am Besten arbeiten kann.
Was mich interessieren würde, wäre wie Dein Quellmaterial vorliegt! In miniDV? Wenn ja, hast Du mit LP aufgenommen?

Nun meine Erfahrungen sind die, dass gerade bei DV-Material mit LP aufgenommen es bei der Umwandlung in MPEG zu Blockartefakte kommt.
Dies kann man aber verhindern, wenn man über das Ganze einen Weichzeichner legt. Zugegeben, dann verliert das Video an Schärfe aber dafür gibt es keine Blockartefakte mehr.

Da der Huffyuv-Material viel Platz braucht empfehle ich Dir, das Ganze mit VirtualDub und AVI-Synth (Frameserver) mit TMPEG in MPEG2 umrechnen zu lassen.
Wie das Ganze geht ist schon mal hier im Forum besprochen worden. Such mal! Falls Du nichts findest, sag bescheid.

Weiterhin sind die Qualitätsunterschiede bei der Konvertierung in MPEG zwischen Huff- und DV-Material gering. So dass man sich Fragen muss, ob der Aufwand lohnt.

Empfehlen kann ich Dir auch das Programm DVD2SVCD mit dem Du bequem auch AVI sprich DV Material als SVCD umwandeln kannst. Es arbeitet mit dem kostenplichtigen CinemaCraft-Encoder oder mit TMEPG (Freeware) zusammen.


----------



## Mickael (19. Juni 2003)

Hi "Arni",
nun ich habe es mit einer Digital Videokamera im Sp Modus aufgenommen.

Kannst Du mit die besten Einstellungen nennen, mit denen ich mein Video exportieren kann?

Ich habe habe auch festgestellt, dass Adobe ca. 2 Stunden für 16 Min. Film braucht. Gibt es Tabellen oder Erfahrnungswerte wie groß die Enddatei beim Exportieren wird? (Mein Film 1,3 Stunden ist ca. 600 MB Groß /Projektdatei).


Hast Du eine Zusammenfassung für VirtualDub und AVI-Synth (Frameserver) mit TMPEG in MPEG2? 

So wie ich es verstehe muß ich also :

1) Den Film mit Huffyuv exportieren (Einstellungen??)
2) mit VirtualDub und               (Einstellungen??)
3) AVI-Synth umwandeln              (Einstellungen??)
4) Die CD als SVCD brennen 

Brennprogramm: Nero, geht auch WinOnCd? wie verteile ich den Film auf mehrer CD's? 

Ich bin sozusagen noch ein Anfänger und würde mich echt freuen wenn ich die Einstellungen und Schritte einmal kurz geschildert bekommen könnte.

Was ist denn der Unterschied vom DVD2SVCD? Ist es schneller und/oder einfacher als VirtualDub?
Danke

Ich werden den Film in viele kleine Einzelstücke zerteilen müssen, wie füge ich die Teile wieder zusammen => wo und wie? 

Nochmals vielen Lieben Dank im Voraus

Michael


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2003)

Also die einfachste Lösung ist, wenn Du Deinen geschnittenen Film ganz normal als DV-AVI von Premiere exportierst!
Damit kannst Du Dir erst mal das "gutes Stück" wieder auf die Kamera zurückspielen - falls Du DV-In hast.

Das Verteilen auf mehrere CD's nimmt Dir das Programm DVD2SVCD ab. DVD2SVCD ist ein Frontend für verschiedene Tools, die im Hintergrund nacheinander aufgerufen werden.
Wie erwähnt läuft dies mit TMPEG (30Tage Trail für MPEG2). TMPEG-Enc ist Freeware.
DVD2SVCD arbeitet sehr effizient und splittet Dein Video automatisch auf mehrere CDs auf. Lästiges Berechnen der Bitrate ist nicht notwendig.

- Lade Dir also mal DVD2SVCD herunter.
- TMPEG-Enc herunterladen

Alles installieren. Für DVD2SVCD findest Du im Internet ne Menge Anleitungen. Die sind zwar für das Rippen einer DVD aber im Grunde ist dies das selbe. Du must nur anstatt DVD, AVI anwählen.

Exportiere mal eine kleine Sequenz, besser sind verschiedene Sequenzen (Innenaufnahmen, Aussenaufnahmen etc.) und hänge die Zusammen zu einem Test-AVI.

Mit diesem Probierst Du das Ganze mal aus. Ergebnis auf dem Fernseher nachher prüfen. Wenn Du zufrieden bist, dann kannst Du das Ganze umwandeln lassen.


----------



## Mickael (19. Juni 2003)

Welchen Vorteil hat es den "neuen" Film wieder meine Kamera spielen und nicht auf meine HD speichern? So wie ich Dich verstehe soll ich also einen Test.avi erstellen (ca. 2 Min.) ihn exportiern und mit DVD2SVCD wandel ich den Film dann um und brauche ihn nur noch als SVCD zu brennen?!


----------



## goela (19. Juni 2003)

> Welchen Vorteil hat es den "neuen" Film wieder meine Kamera spielen und nicht auf meine HD speichern?


Ich dachte, Du hast Dein Video geschnitten, nachbearbeitet! Wenn nicht, dann ist es allerdings unnötig!


> So wie ich Dich verstehe soll ich also einen Test.avi erstellen (ca. 2 Min.) ihn exportiern und mit DVD2SVCD wandel ich den Film dann um und brauche ihn nur noch als SVCD zu brennen?!


5min sind besser! Ja, Du brauchst dann nur noch das Image mit Nero brennen, welches von DVD2SVCD erstellt wird.


----------



## Mickael (19. Juni 2003)

Ich habe gerade meinen Film mit 5 min. exportiert:

1) Microsoft AVI
2) Videofilter: Keine
3) Farbtiefe: Millionen

=> Ergebnis ist nicht so toll, sieht so aus wie ne alte Raubkopie die man mal gesehen hat, Bild läuft nach und ist leicht pixelig.

Muß ich mit Millionen+ arbeiten oder eher mit den Zusatzprogrammen => Einstellungen???

Ich werde meine Film Datei splitten müssen, da ich nicht genügend Platz haben werden den ganzen Film auf einmal zu exportieren, oder?

MfG

Michael


----------



## Mickael (20. Juni 2003)

Ich habe etwas eigenartiges festgestellt. Nach dem ich nun alle Treiber installiert habe, kommt, wen ich Permier öffne immer ein DOS Fenster zum Vorschein.

Da steht "CompressQuery: Input ....

Ist das normal wenn ich mit den Programm arbeite?

Wie bekomme ich das Fenster weg?


----------



## goela (20. Juni 2003)

Nein das DOS-Fenster kenne ich nicht! Ist mir neu!
Du schreibst - "alle Treiber" installiert! Welche hast Du denn installiert? DVD2SVCD sowie TMPEG sind keine Treiber - sondern Programme!

Das mit der Bildqualität verstehe ich nicht ganz! Hast Du wirklich im DV-Format exportiert?


> Ich werde meine Film Datei splitten müssen, da ich nicht genügend Platz haben werden den ganzen Film auf einmal zu exportieren, oder?


Nein! Wenn Du Platz hast und NTFS Dateisystem, dann solltest Du alles in einem Strang lassen, damit Du es nachher mit DVD2SVCD leichter konvertieren kannst!
Mit gesplitteten Dateien arbeiten geht zwar auch, ist mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden!


----------



## Mickael (20. Juni 2003)

Ich weiß daoch auch nicht warum das nicht klappt.

Wie müssen denn Deiner Meinung nach die Einstellungen genau lauten???


MfG

Michael

P.S. Dateianhang zeigt ein Paar Einstellungen


----------



## goela (20. Juni 2003)

So wie ich gesehen habe, willst Du alles mit dem Huff-Codec exportieren. Wie gesagt, der Qualitätsunterschied ist nicht wesentlich. Meine Empfehlung deshalb, einfach als DV-Material exportieren und dann konvertieren. Probiere es mal!


----------



## Mickael (21. Juni 2003)

Ich habe versucht den Film mit "Virtual Dub 1.5.4" als "Save as avi..." zu speichern. Leider bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Cannot start the videocompression
The source format is not accaptable.
(Error code-2)

Habe ich eine Falsche Einstellung oder was ist hier schief gelaufen???
Ich habe bei Virtual Dub das Videotutorial (Export eines Videos nach DivX) benutzt.

Liegt es evtl. an der Huffyuv v2.1.1-CCESP Oach 0.2.2?? Oder hat einer von Euch noch einen anderen neueren??

Danke für Eure Info.

Michael


----------



## Mickael (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo ich habe gearde nach langer Suche die HP von dem Programmierer gefunden und den neusten Treiber instaliert.
>>>http://shelob.mordor.net/dgraft/www.math.berkeley.edu/benrg/huffyuv.html#Installation<<<

Für den Fall das Ihr Ihn nicht gefunden habt (glaub allerdings das Ihr den Pad schon lange kennt.)

Leider ist die Qualität nicht so toll. Kann mir einer einmal die besten Einstellungen nennen (Virtual Dub etc. um den Film ENDLICH auf DV Niveau zu bringen?

Als Anlage habe ich das Bild "Bild" eingefügt, dies zeigt einen Ausschnitt nach dem Umwandeln in Virtual Dub. Wie Ihr sicher sehen könnt ist es recht grob, falsche Einstellungen?????

Wie lauten die richtigen Einstellungen um Ihn auf eine CD zu brennen udn auf einem DVD Player abzuspielen?

Herzlichen Dank

Michael


----------



## Mickael (21. Juni 2003)

Hier das Bild im Detail ....

Was ist flasch gelaufen???

Habt Ihr einen Tipp???

Danke

Michael


----------



## Mickael (21. Juni 2003)

Hier noch einmal alle Fragen:

1) Ich habe mein Video mit Permiere geladen und zusammen geschnitten;
2) Mit Huffyuv ausgegben
3) Mit Virtual Dub als AVI gespeichert


Ergebis ist nicht so toll, weder bei der von Premiere (Version 6.0),
noch bei der Virtual Dub (siehe Bilder).

Fragen:

1) Liegt es am flaschen Import (Einlesen den Films in Premiere)?
   => Kann ich was falsch machen?

2) Wie lauten die Einstellungen für den Export, bitte kurze   
   Beschreibung zu den einzelnen Einstellungen;

3) Wann wird das Video so aussehen wie auf meiner Original Kassette?
   => Erst nach dem Umwandeln oder schon beim ersten Export (Adobe?)

4) Wie lauten die weiteren Einstellungen für Virtual Dub etc. UND

5) Wie brenne ich richtig mit WinOnCD 5.0 meine CD für den DVD Player?


Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter.

MfG

Michael


----------



## goela (21. Juni 2003)

Grundlagen:
Du musst höllisch aufpassen, dass Du Dich wegen der Qualität auf dem PC nicht verwirren lässt! Warum!! Die Auflösung des Eingangsmaterials bzw. Ausgangsmaterial ist 720x576. Deine Auflösung am PC aber mindestens 1024x768. Wenn Du nun den WMP auf Maximalauflösung vergrösserst, vergrösserst Du natürlich auch die Fehler! Also vergiss es, das Resultat auf dem PC zu beurteilen. Auf dem Fernseher wird es unschärfer, weniger Linien.

Übungsaufgabe:
- Macrovision DV-Codec Demoversion herunterladen und installieren (Damit bist Du in der Lage DV-AVI in VirtualDub zu laden)
- Avisythn installieren bzw. müsste schon installiert sein wenn Du DVD2SVCD installiert hast.
- Dein Test-AVI (DV-Format wohlverstanden) in VirtualDub laden
- Frameserver in VirtualDub starten (Mehr Info im Internet - würde sonst den Rahmen hier sprengen) Dateinamen Test.vdr
- TMPEG starten und Wizzard für SVCD benutzen als Dateinamen Test.vdr angeben.
- Alles mal rippen lassen
- Nero oder WinOnCD für das Brennen der SVCD benützen - CDRW!  

Wenn Du dies Erfolgreich ausprobiert hast, dann sprechen wir uns wieder! Qualität müsste nicht so schlecht sein.

In der zweiten Übungsaufgaben zeige ich Dir, wie man die Blockartefakte reduziert!


----------



## Mickael (22. Juni 2003)

Würde ich ja gerne machen, doch ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich die Datei von der Homepage http://www.mainconcept.de/products.shtml runterladen möchte.

Hast du evtl. die Datei oder einen Tipp wo ich sie sonst noch runter laden kann???

Danke


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2003)

Nimm den Link von der englischen Seite! Der geht! Hab's probiert!


----------



## Mickael (22. Juni 2003)

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal sagen warum bei Virtual Dub das "Start frame server" deaktiviert ist? Ich habe wie in einem Tutorial alles gemacht:

1) PREMIERE.AVSDatei erstellt mit folgendem Inhalt:
IPCSource ("avisynth.tmp")

2) In Premiere die Datei mit "Link to Avisynth" gestartet und den Namen avisynth.tmp vergeben.

3) Virtual Dub gestartet und wollte nun " Start Frame server" aktivieren, doch leider tut sich nix.

Danke für die Tipps


Michael


----------



## goela (22. Juni 2003)

Irgendwie hast Du mich missverstanden! Du sollst nicht in Premiere den Frameserver starten, sondern in VirtualDub!
Wenn allerdings den Frameserver in Premiere zum Laufen gebracht hast, dann kannst Du anstatt VirtualDub auch Premiere als Frameserver verwenden und die Daten von dort über den Frameserver an TMPEGEnc schicken.

Aber zu Deiner Frage. Denk mal nach, warum in VirtualDub der Frameserver deaktiviert ist, wenn Du in Premiere den Frameserver verwendest! Klar der Frameserver läuft schon bzw. ist in Benutzung und deshalb ist er in VirtualDub deaktiviert.
Lies Dir die "Übungsaufgabe" nochmal durch! Du sollst das TestAvi in VirtualDub laden, Frameserver starten und dann in TMPEGEnc die Datei zum Rippen nehmen!
Du fragst Dich sicherlich warum mit VirtualDub! Weil ich Dir dann doch weitere Filter und Tricks nennen kann, damit Du Dein Bild verbessern kannst. Aber dies sage ich Dir erst, wenn Du die "Aufgabe" gelöst hast!


----------



## kasper (23. Juni 2003)

@Michael
Was für ein Betriebsystem hast du? Falls du winXP oder win2000 hast, kannst du deine Capture-Partition in NTFS konvertieren. Dann hast du nämlich keine Einschränkung der Dateigrösse mehr, und die aktuelle Version von TMPGEnc kann auch mit Dateien, die grösser als 4GB sind, arbeiten. Somit erspart man sich das aufsplitten des Videos oder das verwenden eines Frameservers.


----------



## goela (23. Juni 2003)

Den Frameserver verwende ich bei mir deshalb, um bei VirtualDub Filter einsetzen zu können und nicht zuerst mit VirtualDub rippen zu lassen und dann erst in TMPEG zu schicken. Spart Zeit!


----------



## Mickael (25. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe es geschafft den Film auf eine CD zu brennen, leider ist die Qualität ähnlich der meiner zuvor gezeigten Bilder. Als Info habe ich einige Bilder von den Einstellungen gemacht und als pdf Datei angehängt.

Doch vielleicht bringen ja deine geheimen Einstellungen was?!

Um die Mega AVI-Datei zu verhindern, wie kann ich aus Premiere direkt an TMPGEnc übergeben? Hast ein Keyword um es schnell im Netz zu finden? Und was gringt Premiere 6.5 im Hinblick auf das MPEG Verfahren?

MfG

Michael


----------



## Mickael (25. Juni 2003)

Ich habe nun versucht meine Daten von Premiere direkt nach TEPEG zu überspielen, leider kommt folgende Fehlermeldung beim "Übertragen": >>> Script error there is no function "IPSource" C:\Programme\AdobePremiere6.0\Premiere.avs,line1<<<

Was habe ich flasch gemacht, weiter unten führe ich kurz auf welche Schritte ich unternommen habe:

1)AVI-Synth.DLL ins Windows\System Verzeichnis geworfen und die mitgelieferte REG Datei doppelklickt.

2)Die Datei Readavs.dll in den TMPEG Order (C:\Programme\TMPGEnc Plus 2.5) kopiert.

3)Die Datei ReadAVS.reg mit einem Texteditor so editriert, daß der Pfad für zu der Readavs.dll im System korrekt ist ("Avisynth"="C:\Programme\TMPGEnc Plus 2.5\Readavs.dll").

4)Diese Datei per Doppelklck ausführen.

5)Aus avisynth-premiere-0.25.zip die Dateien IM-Avisynth.prm und CM-Avisynth.prm in das Premiere Plugin Verzeichnis entpackt. 


In Premiere: 
=============
1) Exportieren: "Link to Avisynth"

2) Filename: X

2a)Fenster erscheint:
'Now serving. To connect from Avisynth use the following command...'
Das Kommando lautet"IPCSource("X")". 

2b) Textdatei angelegt mit: IPCSource ("X") und als Premiere.avs abgespeichert unter C:\Programme\AdobePremiere6.0\Premiere.avs abgelegt.

3) TMPEG geöffnet und als Quelldatei Premiere.avs (C:\Programme\AdobePremiere6.0\Premiere.avs) angewählt.

Dann erscheint bei mir im Fenster von TMPEG: "Script error there is no function "IPSource ..."

Woran kann das liegen???

MfG

Michael


----------

